# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب جديد ضمن سلسلة الدفاع عن الإمام الألباني

## محب الإمام الألباني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
بشرى لطلاب العلم ومحبي الإمام الألباني رحمه الله ، صدور كتاب جديد في الدفاع عن الإمام الألباني بعنوان :
*تعريف أولي النهى والأحلام بما في تعريف محمود سعيد ممدوح من الأخطاء والأوهام*
لفضيلة الشيخ أبي عبود عبدالله بن عبود بن أحمد باحمران حفظه الله
من إصدار مكتبة الإمام الألباني صنعاء

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> بشرى لطلاب العلم ومحبي الإمام الألباني رحمه الله ، صدور كتاب جديد في الدفاع عن الإمام الألباني بعنوان :
> *تعريف أولي النهى والأحلام بما في تعريف محمود سعيد ممدوح من الأخطاء والأوهام*
> لفضيلة الشيخ أبي عبود عبدالله بن عبود بن أحمد باحمران حفظه الله
> من إصدار مكتبة الإمام الألباني صنعاء


جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك .
وجزى الله خيرا الشيخ عبد الله ونفع به .
لكن هل سيصل الكتاب إلى المملكة ؟

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
حالياً لايوجد وكيل أومندوب بالمملكة .
ولكن يطلب الكتاب في اليمن من :
مكتبة الإمام الألباني
صنعاء - الدائري الغربي - شارع الرباط - أمام الجامعة الوطنية 
فرع شميلة - حي شميلة - أمام جامع الخير- هاتف - 009671827986
فرع المكلا - المكلا - حي السلام - مقابل مسجد بازرعة - هاتف - 009675316437
جوال - 00967711137438 -00967777237438 
ولمن يرغب في توزيع الكتاب في المملكة التواصل على الجوالات السابقة .

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

يطلب الكتاب في جمهورية مصر العربية من :
دار المستقبل - القاهرة -جوال 0020125102001 - 0020118328377

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

جزيت خيرا.
وقد اطلعت على غلاف كتاب شرح الصدور في تحريم رفع القبور للإمام الشوكاني من مطبوعاتكم ، لكن أدهشني فيه ضبط اسم الشوكاني هكذا (مُحُمَّد) ، بضم الأولين ، وعلمت أن المحقق بين أن هذا هو الصحيح في ضبط اسم الشوكاني .
فهل تتكرمون ببيان وجهة نظر المحقق في اعتماد هذا الضبط ؟
وانظر صورة كتاب شرح الصدور هنا :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162693

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .
أما بعـــــــد :
    وجهة نظر الحقق في اعتماد هذا الضبط هـي :
أن الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى معروف بهذا عند معاصريه وتلامذته .
وقد سمعه بهذا الضبط القاضي العلامة الفقيه محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني حفظه الله تعالى عن بعض مشايخه عن بعض تلامذة الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى .
وكذا مؤرخ اليمن ونسابتها القاضي إسماعيل بن علي الأكوع رحمه الله تعالى . انظر هجر العلم ومعاقله في اليمن ترجمة الإمام الشوكاني ( هجرة شوكان ) .
وقد بين ذلك المحقق حفظه الله تعالى في المقدمة .

----------


## أبو عبدالله الكُحلاني

> ..
> فرع شميلة - حي شميلة - أمام جامع الخير- هاتف - 009671827986
> .....


نعم بارك الله فيك هذه المكتبة تقع بالعمارة التي بجوارنا تماماً , وهي أمام مسجد الخير العامر بالسنة بصنعاء..
وإن شاء الله الليلة سأنظر هذا الكتاب وأشتريه باذن الله..

----------


## أبو عبدالله الكُحلاني

هل من تعريف بمؤلف هذا الكتاب وفقك الله؟؟

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .
أمـا بعـــــــــد :
طلبت وفقك الله تعريف بالمؤلف . وإليك ماتريد إنشاء الله :
هو الشيخ أبو عبود عبدالله بن عبود بن أحمد بن سعد باحمران . 
من أبناء مدينة المكلا محافظة حضرموت الجمهورية اليمنية .
معروف بحبه للعلم والدليل ، واتباع الكتاب والسنة ، والدفاع عن أئمة وعلماء أهل السنة المتقدمين والمعاصرين ، الأحياء منهم والميتين .
ومن ذلك له رد قديم على المدعو حسن بن علي السقاف-عامله الله بما يستحق-في كتابه التناقضات ، وذلك عام 1412هـ1992م .
وله في الدفاع عن عقيدة أهل السنة :
-إرشاد الخلان إلى أن ترك العمل خروج من الإيمان .(غلاف144صفحة) .
وله في الدفاع عن الإمام الألباني :
-ماهكذا الحقيقة يا أبارحيم (نقض لكتاب : حقيقة الإيمان عند الشيخ الألباني بقلم الدكتور محمد أبورحيم) الطبعة الثانية ، وفيها مقدمة حافلة بمناقشة أقوال وأفهام لسفر الحوالي وأبي بصير وبوالنيت المراكشي ، وذلك في ثلاث وسبعين صحيفة .(مجلد240صفحة) .
-تعريف أولي النهى والأحلام بما في تعريف محمود سعيد ممدوح من الأخطاء والأوهام .(مجلد896صفحة) .
وله دروس وشروح على بعض كتب أهل العلم منها :
-شرح كتاب الصيام من صحيح الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى .
-شرح بلوغ المرام للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى .
-شرح القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد للعلامة العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .
-شرح على شرح نزهة النظر للعلامة العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .
-ما لابد للمحدث معرفته ، سلسلة دروس حديثية اسبوعية ، وهي تربو على الأربعين شريطاً ، ولا زال حفظه الله مستمراً فيها إلى حين كتابة هذه السطور .
-وكانت له حلقة تخريج على جامع الترمذي (1413-1416هـ تقريباً) .
وله عدد من الجلسات المسجلةمنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
-نعم للصبر والمناصحة لا للمواجهة والمقاتلة .(6شرائط) .
-لماذا فهم الصحابة ؟ .
-ماذا تعرف عن الشيعة الرافضة ؟ .
-داء التعلق بالأشخاص لا بالمنهج .
هذا ماتيسر مما طلبت- وفقك الله -مما نعرفه عن الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى ، ولانزكي على الله أحداً ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> بشرى لطلاب العلم ومحبي الإمام الألباني رحمه الله ، صدور كتاب جديد في الدفاع عن الإمام الألباني بعنوان :
> *تعريف أولي النهى والأحلام بما في تعريف محمود سعيد ممدوح من الأخطاء والأوهام*
> لفضيلة الشيخ أبي عبود عبدالله بن عبود بن أحمد باحمران حفظه الله
> من إصدار مكتبة الإمام الألباني صنعاء


ولمعاينة صورة غلاف الكتاب ينظر هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...5&d=1235413914

----------


## أبو عبدالله الكُحلاني

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل على هذه الترجمة..
ولكن هناك ثمة اسئلة ومنها:
من هم مشايخه؟؟
وأين طلب العلم؟؟
وأين هو الآن في اليمن أم في غيرها؟؟
ومن هم طلابه؟؟

----------


## أحمد بن يسلم بلفقيه

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل محب الإمام الألباني
وجزى الله الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله بن عبود باحمران ونفع به

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .
أمــا بعــــــد :
فهذا جواب على أسئلتك بارك الله فيك عن الشيخ حفظه الله :
- بالنسبة لمشايخه ، فالشيخ نشأ كما ينشأ الناس في بلدانهم ، تلقى العلم عن مشايخ بلده ، مثل الشيخ سعيد باوزير ، في مسجد باحليوة وفي بيته ، والشيخ محمد باوزير ( عتعوت ) ، بين مغرب وعشاء ، في مسجد الروضة ، والشيخ عبدالله الحداد ، في جلساته ودروسه العلمية في بيته .
ثم انفتح على كتب الأئمة إبن تيمية وابن القيم والألباني رحمهم الله تعالى ، وعلى فتاوى العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني حفظه الله تعالى ، في إذاعة صنعاء ، الساعة السادسة صباحاً والثانية بعد الظهر ، منذ أواسط السبعينات الميلادية ، وكذلك على السلاسل العلمية والدروس والشروح (الأشرطة) للأئمة إبن باز والألباني والعثيمين والوادعي رحمهم الله تعالى .
وله سؤالات ومراسلات للإمام الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى ، سجل البعض منها في أشرطة منها أسئلة شباب حضرموت ...والأسئلة الحضرمية ، وجالسه رحمه الله عند زيارته لحضرموت ، وسجلت بعض الأشرطة .
وله مجالسات مع الشيخ أحمد بن حسن المعلم حفظه الله تعالى ، وغيره من أهل العلم وطلابه .
- وأما طلبه للعلم فإنه في بلده مدينة المكلا ، علماً أنه لم يغادر بلده مطلقاً .
- وهو حالياً في اليمن مدينة المكلا محافظة حضرموت ، ولا يفكر في مغادرتها مطلقاً .
- وأما طلابه فهم يستفيدون من جلساته ثم يفيدون الآخرين كل على حسب علمه واستطاعته .
هذا مانعلمه مما طلبت معرفته وفقك الله ، عن الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى .

----------


## مكاوي

> -ماهكذا الحقيقة يا أبارحيم (نقض لكتاب : حقيقة الإيمان عند الشيخ الألباني بقلم الدكتور محمد أبورحيم) الطبعة الثانية ، وفيها مقدمة حافلة بمناقشة أقوال وأفهام لسفر الحوالي وأبي بصير وبوالنيت المراكشي ، وذلك في ثلاث وسبعين صحيفة .(مجلد240صفحة) .


ينبغي عليك يا أخي الكريم التأدب مع العلماء والابتعاد عن إيراد اسمائهم مجردة دون وصفهم بما هم أهله..

والأنكى من ذلك: كله نعت آرائهم ومعتقداتهم بأنها أفكار..

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .
   أمـا بعـــــد :
   أخي -هداك الله- هذا ما سطر على غلاف الكتاب ، فلا تسيئ الظن بإخوانك وتصفهم بما ليس فيهم أو ما لا تعلمه عنهم ، فـ(( من قال في مسلم ما ليس فيه أسكنه الله ...)) .
   والأنكى من ذلك :
من أين لك أنني نعت آرائهم ومعتقداتهم بأنها أفكار ؟ .
    حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

رحم الله الإمام الألباني رحمة واسعة ، وجزى الله خيراً الشيخ باحمران لذبه عن أحد أعلام السنة في هذا العصر، والله أسأل أن يقيض من يذب عن ديننا وعلمائنا، وأن ينصرنا على من عادنا، إنه قوي عزيز مجيب الدعاء.

وبارك الله فيك أخي محب الإمام الألباني لإعلامنا بصدور مثل هذا الكتاب.

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل أحمد بن يسلم بلفقيه ، وجزاك الله خيراً ، ونفع بك حيث كنت .

----------


## محب الإمام الألباني

اللهم آمين آمين آمين ، شكراً لك على دعائك الطيب ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء ، وأسأل الله أن يصرف عنك كل سوء ومكروه .
   كما أسال الله باسمه الأعظم ، أن يثبتك على دينه ، وأن يفرج عنك ، ويرزقك الحلال المبارك ، وأن يعيدك إلى ديار الإسلام عوداً حميداً ، وأنت سالماً آمناً غانماً ، آمين آمين آمين .

----------


## عبدالله الحضرمي

جزى الله خيرا الشيخ ابو عبود خير الجزاء في دفاعه عن الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## النهدي

جزاكم الله خير 
هل من جديد في مطبوعات مكتبة الإمام الألباني غير ما ذكر ؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن النجدي

قد صورتُ الكتاب ـ والحمد لله ـ ، ويمكنكم تحميله عبر هذا الرابط :



http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=81151

----------


## مبتدي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الكريم النجدي على هذه الجهود المباركة, وجعلها في  ميزانكم , وليتكم تتفضلون برفع بقية الكتب في الرد على هذا المحرف مثل كتاب  المشايخ طارق عوض الله وعمرو سليم وعبد الفتاح سرور وهي ردع الجاني وصيانة  الحديث وأهله وبراءة الأمة وإحكام الحديد .

----------


## محمدالخالدي

بارك الله فيك وسددك

----------

